# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Goji Berries

## Tasos Green

Δεν βρηκα θεμα για αυτα οποτε καλο ειναι να υπαρχει.

*Goji Berries


*




  Στην Ασία τα goji είναι πολύ γνωστά, θρεπτικά φρούτα. Θεωρείται ότι αυτή η αντίληψη επηρεάζεται ιδιαίτερα από την κινεζική ιατρική που χρησιμοποιεί τα goji για πολλές χιλιάδες χρόνια.
   Η παραδοσιακή κινεζική ιατρική θεωρεί ότι τα goji μπορούν να ενισχύσουν τη λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος, να βελτιώσουν την όραση, να προστατεύσουν το συκώτι, να αυξήσουν την έκκριση σπέρματος, να βελτιώσουν το κυκλοφοριακό και την δυσκοιλιότητα, ενώ επιδρούν θετικά στο συκώτι, στα πνευμόνια και στα νεφρά αφού τα εμπλουτίζουν με ενέργεια Yin. Στην Κίνα, οι άνθρωποι που συνήθως δουλεύουν μπροστά στους υπολογιστές συχνά δέχονται συμβουλές να τρώνε και να πίνουν τσάι από αποξηραμένα goji. Αυτό γιατί τα goji κάνουν καλό στα μάτια μας. Συνήθως αν κάποιος έχει πόνους στην πλάτη, τα φυτικά φάρμακα που τα χορηγούν οι Κινέζοι γιατροί σχεδόν πάντα περιέχουν goji, γιατί οι πόνοι στην πλάτη συνήθως συνδέονται με τη δύναμη του νεφρού. Αν ένας άνθρωπος υποφέρει από σεξουαλική ανικανότητα ή πρόωρη εκσπερμάτωση τότε του χορηγούνται goji στα φυτικά του φάρμακα. Επιπλέον, οι Κινέζοι γιατροί συνήθως χρησιμοποιούν goji για να θεραπεύσουν τη στειρότητα. Αυτά όλα οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι τα goji ενδυναμώνουν τα νεφρά μας.
   Τα goji berries είναι φάρμακα; Οι απαντήσεις είναι ΟΧΙ και ΝΑΙ! Από την πλευρά της δυτικής ιατρικής, ΟΧΙ, τα goji δεν μπορούν να ταξινομηθούν στα φάρμακα. Είναι φρούτα και υγιεινή τροφή, που περιέχει πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά, αυτό είναι.
   Από την πλευρά όμως της παραδοσιακής κινεζικής ιατρικής, η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ. Η παραδοσιακή κινεζική ιατρική βασίζεται στο Yin, στο Yang και στο Qi. Πρόκειται για μία τελείως διαφορετική θεωρία, σύμφωνα με την οποία τα goji μπορούν να ενδυναμώσουν το YIN και να βελτιώσουν τη δύναμη του νεφρού και του συκωτιού.
Ας δούμε τις αντιγηραντικές και τις πολλές άλλες ιδιότητες του GOJI
- Η προστασία του DNA με αντιοξειδωτικά
   Κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής μας, το DNA των κυττάρων μας καταστρέφεται από τις ελεύθερες ρίζες οι οποίες παράγονται ως υποπροϊόν του κανονικού μεταβολισμού και από την έκθεση σε τοξίνες. Οι ελεύθερες ρίζες μπορούν να συμβάλουν σε μια ποικιλία εκφυλιστικών ασθενειών. Το οξειδωτικό στρες πιστεύεται ότι ίσως συντελεί σε ένα ευρύ φάσμα ασθενειών, όπως καρκίνο, καρδιοπάθεια, διαβήτη, Αλτσχάιμερ, πάρκινσον, νευρολογικές ασθένειες, ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα και άλλες ασθένειες αν δεν υπάρχουν στο σώμα μας αντιοξειδωτικά για την αντιμετώπιση της επίθεσης. Τα goji είναι μια φυσική τροφή με την υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε αντιοξειδωτικά, 25.300 αντιοξειδωτικές μονάδες orac.


*Κλίμακα ORAC μονάδες ORAC*
Κόκκινα σταφύλια (Red grapes).....................739
Πορτοκάλια (Oranges).................................750
Σμέουρα (Raspberries) ...............................1220
Noni.........................................................1556
Κράνμπερυ................................................1750
Μαύρα μούρα (Blackberries).........................2036
Μύρτιλλα (Blueberries)................................2400
Σταφίδες (raisins).......................................2830
Ρόδι (pomegranade)...................................3307
GOJI BERRIES.........................................25,300

   Τα αντιοξειδωτικά μας παρέχουν και άλλα οφέλη, όπως είναι η ενίσχυση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος. Τα goji προστάτευσαν τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα των εργαστηριακών ζώων από τα τοξικά αποτελέσματα της βήτα-amyloid.


-* ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΣ*
Η έναρξη της καρκινογένεσης προϋποθέτει κάποια μετάλλαξη σε ένα φυσιολογικό γονίδιο, το οποίο ρυθμίζει την κυτταρική ανάπτυξη. Στα καρκινικά κύτταρα γίνονται αλλαγές στα αντιγόνα της επιφάνειας της πλασματικής μεμβράνης, γεγονός που προκαλεί και την εκδήλωση του καρκίνου. Ένα υγιές ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα είναι σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσει την εξάπλωση των μεταλλαγμένων καρκινικών κύτταρων. Τα κύτταρα φυσικοί δολοφόνοι του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος είναι σχεδιασμένα με στόχο να εμποδίσουν ανωμαλίες στα κύτταρα να εξελιχθούν σε καρκίνο. Ωστόσο, εάν το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα δεν αντιδράσει σωστά, τα καρκινικά κύτταρα δεν θα καταστραφούν και έτσι δημιουργούνται οι προϋποθέσεις για την ανάπτυξη του καρκίνου.
   Κινέζικες μελέτες δείχνουν ότι τα goji αναστέλλουν ορισμένες από τις γονιδιακές μεταλλάξεις που οδηγούν σε καρκίνο και ότι ο καρπός έχει αντικαρκινικές και ανοσοτονωτικές ιδιότητες, λόγω της παρουσίας των πολυσακχαριτών. Επιπλέον, τα goji μπορούν να βοηθήσουν τον οργανισμό με τις παρενέργειες της χημειοθεραπείας ή θεραπείας με ακτινοβολία για τον καρκίνο.
   Τα goji περιέχουν γερμάνιο, ένα ορυκτό που πιστεύεται ότι έχει αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες. Επιπλέον, οι πολυσακχαρίτες και τα αντιοξειδωτικά τους προστατεύουν από τις ελεύθερες ρίζες που προωθούν τον καρκίνο και βοηθούν στην πρόληψη και αναστολή του. Τα goji βοηθούν την δραστηριότητα των λεμφοκυττάρων Τ, των κυτταροτοξικών κυττάρων και των ΝΚ (φυσικών δολοφόνων) κυττάρων.
   Μια μελέτη σε ηλικιωμένους έδειξε ότι σε 67% των περιπτώσεων, που έλαβαν 50γρ. goji καθημερινά για τρεις βδομάδες, οδήγησε σε τριπλάσια αύξηση του μετασχηματισμού του λεμφοκυττάρου Τ και διπλασίασε τη δραστηριότητα του λευκοκυττάρου interleukin-2. Τα τελευταία, υποκινούν την αύξηση των κυττάρων αίματος του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος που προστατεύουν από τα καρκινικά κύτταρα και τη μικροβιακή εισβολή. Επιπλέον, είχαν ένα αίσθημα ευεξίας και στο 95% των ασθενών βελτιώθηκε η όρεξη και ο ύπνος. Στο 35% των ηλικιωμένων ασθενών βελτιώθηκε η σεξουαλική τους ικανότητα.


- *ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗΣ ΑΥΞΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΡΜΟΝΗΣ*.
 Στην ηλικία των 70 ετών το σώμα παράγει μόνο το 1/10 του ποσού που παράγει όταν ήμασταν 20 ετών. Η μείωση αυτή της ορμόνης, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα ενέργειας, απώλεια μυϊκής μάζας και την τάση να αποθηκεύεται περισσότερο λίπος το σώμα. Η αύξηση της φυσικής παραγωγής αυτής της ορμόνης μας βοηθά να αισθανόμαστε, να φαινόμαστε και να λειτουργούμε σαν νεότεροι. Τα goji μπορούν να βοηθήσουν τον οργανισμό μας για να συμβεί αυτό με δύο τρόπους: 1. είναι μια πλούσια πηγή καλίου, το οποίο είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για την υγεία και τη μακροζωία. Το ανεπαρκές κάλιο επηρεάζει την κανονική λειτουργία της υπόφυσης, η οποία παράγει την αυξητική ορμόνη. 85γρ. αποξηραμένα goji περιέχουν 1.600 mg καλίου - 4 φορές περισσότερο κάλιο από 85γρ. μπανάνας. 2. Ορισμένα αμινοξέα βοηθούν στην προώθηση παραγωγής της αυξητικής ορμόνης. Τα goji είναι μια πλούσια πηγή σε L-γλουταμίνη και L-αργινίνη, δύο αμινοξέα που συνεργάζονται μεταξύ τους για να ενισχύσουν τα επίπεδα της αυξητικής ορμόνης και να μας αναζωογονήσουν δίνοντας μας μια πιο νεανική εμφάνιση και λειτουργία.


- *ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΙΜΠΙΝΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΗ ΤΟΝΩΣΗ*.
 Η μειωμένη σεξουαλική λειτουργία μπορεί να σχετίζεται με μειωμένη παραγωγή της τεστοστερόνης. Τα goji μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην αύξηση παραγωγής της.
   Στην Ασία, τα goji θεωρούνται παραδοσιακά ως ένα ισχυρό σεξουαλικό τονωτικό. Επιπλέον, τα goji λειτουργούν ως γενικό τονωτικό για τη βελτίωση της συνολικής δύναμης, διάθεσης και ευεξίας και βοηθούν στη μείωση του στρες.


- *ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΟΡΑΣΗΣ*. 
Τα goji περιέχουν δύο βασικά θρεπτικά συστατικά για υγιή όραση: λουτεΐνη και ζεαξανθίνη. Αυτά είναι συγκεντρωμένα στο κέντρο του αμφιβληστροειδούς για την προστασία των ματιών από τις πιο κοινές αιτίες, που σχετίζονται με την απώλεια της όρασης λόγο ηλικίας, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εκφύλισης της ωχράς κηλίδας, τον καταρράκτη και την διαβητική αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια. Οι ελεύθερες ρίζες μπορούν επίσης να προκαλέσουν προβλήματα στα μάτια, αλλά η λουτεΐνη και η ζεαξανθίνη τα προστατεύουν από τις ζημίες των ελευθέρων ριζών.


- *ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΧΟΛΗΣΤΕΡΙΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ*.
 Τα goji έχουν την ικανότητα να καταπολεμήσουν τους δύο βασικούς παράγοντες που προάγουν τις καρδιακές παθήσεις: οξειδωμένη χοληστερόλη και αυξημένη αρτηριακή πίεση. Η χοληστερόλη είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνη όταν είναι το οξειδωτικό αποτέλεσμα των ελεύθερων ριζών, καθώς και από την οξείδωση των λιπιδίων του αίματος, τα οποία στη συνέχεια επικολλούνται στα τοιχώματα των αρτηριών. Μια κινέζικη έρευνα έδειξε ότι τα goji μπορούν να αυξήσουν την ενδογενή παραγωγή SOD (τα επίπεδα SOD μειώνονται καθώς γερνάμε) μειώνοντας την οξείδωση της χοληστερόλης.


- *ΔΙΑΒΗΤΗΣ*.
 Tα goji χρησιμοποιούνται στην Ασία για την αντιμετώπιση του διαβήτη, γιατί βοηθούν στη ρύθμιση των υψηλών επιπέδων του σακχάρου στο αίμα, τα οποία είναι ο πρόδρομος του διαβήτη και των καρδιακών παθήσεων. Οι πολυσακχαρίτες μειώνουν το ρίσκο καρδιαγγειακής πάθησης στα διαβητικά ζώα. Μειώνουν την οξείδωση που δημιουργείται από τα μόνιμα-ανυψωμένα επίπεδα γλυκόζης αίματος και μειώνουν την υπεροξείδωση των λιπιδίων. Μειώνουν επίσης τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης και τριγλυκεριδίων, βελτιώνοντας κατά συνέπεια την αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη.


- *ΣΥΚΩΤΙ*. 
Διάφοροι τύποι φυτοθρεπτικών συστατικών στα goji ενισχύουν την ικανότητα του ήπατος για την αποτοξίνωση και την προστασία των οργάνων που έχουν πληγεί από καρκινογόνες ουσίες και τον ιό της ηπατίτιδας. Η παρουσία του zeaxanthin στο μούρο goji του επιτρέπει να βοηθήσει το συκώτι από την τοξικότητα που προκαλείται από το τετραχλωρίδιο του άνθρακα.
- ΠΕΨΗ. Τα goji είναι χρήσιμο για όλους τους τύπους των πεπτικών προβλημάτων και μπορεί να βοηθήσουν στην αποκατάσταση πεπτικών ασθενειών, όπως το έλκος του στομάχου και το σύνδρομο του ευερέθιστου εντέρου. Πολλοί τα καταναλώνουν γιατί τους βοηθούν στην δυσκοιλιότητα, ο συνδυασμός των φυτικών ινών με τους πολυσακχαρίτες υποστηρίζει φυσικά την ανάπτυξη των ωφέλιμων εντερικών βακτηρίων, των προβιοτικών.


- *ΔΕΡΜΑ*. 
Τα goji περιέχουν λιπαρά οξέα, βιταμίνη C (500 φορές περισσότερο ανά ουγκιά από τα πορτοκάλια) τα οποία μπορούν να βοηθήσουν την παραγωγή κολλαγόνου και να συγκρατήσουν την υγρασία, με αποτέλεσμα την ανανέωση του δέρματος.


- *ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΝΟΥ*.
 Τα goji είναι μια πλούσια πηγή δύο θρεπτικών συστατικών που είναι απαραίτητα για την υγιεινή του ύπνου. Η θειαμίνη, καταρχήν, η οποία βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό των κόκκων, αλλά λείπει από δίαιτες που περιέχουν ως επί το πλείστον επεξεργασμένα δημητριακά. Η θειαμίνη βελτιώνει επίσης τη διάθεση, ανακουφίζει από την κατάθλιψη και αυξάνει τα επίπεδα ενέργειας. Επίσης, το μαγνήσιο, μειώνει το χρόνο που χρειάζεται για να κοιμηθούμε και βελτιώνει την ποιότητα του ύπνου.


- *ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ*. 
Τα goji συνιστώνται σε όσους έχουν κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα, αφού η απομάκρυνση των ελευθέρων ριζών βελτιώνει την επιστροφή του αίματος στην καρδιά και αποσυμφορίζει το φλεβικό σύστημα.
   Τα goji παράγονται στην Ασία, σε πολλά μέρη, σε διάφορες ποικιλίες και μεγέθη. Η τιμή τους εξαρτάται από την περιοχή και το μέγεθός τους. Τα πιο πλούσια εδάφη παράγουν τα πιο μεγάλα και ωφέλημα goji και οι αγρότες τα πουλάνε πιο ακριβά. Εάν αγοράζετε φτηνά goji τότε το μέγεθος τους είναι μικρό. Τα goji μας, από το Θιβέτ, είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα που μπορείτε να βρείτε, είναι σχεδόν διπλά ή τριπλά σε μέγεθος σε σχέση με αλλά.


πηγη:http://www.bionews.gr

----------


## RAMBO

τα περνω,ωραια και πανακριβα αν θυμαμαι 15-18ευρω το κιλο,η δοση ειναι 3 κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ την μερα σπαστεσ

----------


## Tasos Green

> τα περνω,ωραια και πανακριβα αν θυμαμαι 15-18ευρω το κιλο,η δοση ειναι 3 κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ την μερα σπαστεσ


εγω τα τρωω αναμεσα στα γευματα μια χουφτα ουτε που τα μετραω..  :03. Thumb up:  εγω τα ειχα παρει 9 ευρο το κιλο και απο βιολογικο κατάστημα κιολας.

----------


## RAMBO

θα το ψαξω.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

πω πω Τασο ανοιξες ωραιο θεμα,ολα αυτα τα φρουτα τα οποια εγραψες ειναι θησαυρος για τον ανθρωπο,τιγκα στα αντοιωξειδωτικα κ γενικα ωφελιμα σε παααααρα πολλα πραγματα...αλλα Ελλαδα απο που θα τα βρουμε? :01. Sad:  Αμερικα βλεπω σε καθε σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν,εδω το κοβω μονο σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα να βρουμε

----------


## Tasos Green

> πω πω Τασο ανοιξες ωραιο θεμα,ολα αυτα τα φρουτα τα οποια εγραψες ειναι θησαυρος για τον ανθρωπο,τιγκα στα αντοιωξειδωτικα κ γενικα ωφελιμα σε παααααρα πολλα πραγματα...αλλα Ελλαδα απο που θα τα βρουμε? Αμερικα βλεπω σε καθε σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν,εδω το κοβω μονο σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα να βρουμε


σε βιολογικά καταστήματα συνήθως τα βρίσκω.. αμα το ψαξεις υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη αγορα.. και σε σουπερ μαρκετ ειχαν φερει ενα διαστημα.

----------


## sofos

> σε βιολογικά καταστήματα συνήθως τα βρίσκω.. αμα το ψαξεις υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη αγορα.. και σε σουπερ μαρκετ ειχαν φερει ενα διαστημα.


ωραια θα το ψαξω,γιατι μ ενδιαφερει πολυ να τα βαλω στη διατροφη μου  :03. Thumb up:  thnks for the info  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

το βρηκα στο εξωτερικο σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε μορφη χυμου.....λετε να ειναι το ιδιο καλο με το χυμα? :02. Welcome:

----------


## Tasos Green

> το βρηκα στο εξωτερικο σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε μορφη χυμου.....λετε να ειναι το ιδιο καλο με το χυμα?


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το ποσο διατηρει τα συστατικα ο χυμος.. καλυτερα ειναι να τα παρεις αποξηραμένα που το μονο που εχουν υποστεί ειναι  αφαίρεση της υγρασίας τους.. :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> πω πω Τασο ανοιξες ωραιο θεμα,ολα αυτα τα φρουτα τα οποια εγραψες ειναι θησαυρος για τον ανθρωπο,τιγκα στα αντοιωξειδωτικα κ γενικα ωφελιμα σε παααααρα πολλα πραγματα...αλλα Ελλαδα απο που θα τα βρουμε? Αμερικα βλεπω σε καθε σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν,εδω το κοβω μονο σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα να βρουμε


εδω τα εχουν (γερμανια)παντου στα σουπερ κ δεν τα ψαχνεις κ πολυ για να βρεις...ειναι πολυ γνωστα κ τα παιρνουν...
ελλαδα αν περιμενετε λιγα χρονια,θα σας προμηθευω εγω αφου τα καλλιεργουμε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nopantas

> εδω τα εχουν (γερμανια)παντου στα σουπερ κ δεν τα ψαχνεις κ πολυ για να βρεις...ειναι πολυ γνωστα κ τα παιρνουν...
> ελλαδα αν περιμενετε λιγα χρονια,θα σας προμηθευω εγω αφου τα καλλιεργουμε...


gym που τα χουν ακριβως??στα λαχανικα τα φρεσκα μαζι με τα μουρα κλπ??γτ δν τα χει παρει το ματι μου..

----------


## gym

> gym που τα χουν ακριβως??στα λαχανικα τα φρεσκα μαζι με τα μουρα κλπ??γτ δν τα χει παρει το ματι μου..


στα λαχανικα εχει ενα κομματι που εχει ολα τα ''πιασαρικα'' μουρα κ τετοια μπερις κ αλλα περιεργα....εαν εισαι σε kupsch  τα εχουν εκει μπροστα...εαν εισαι σε tegut ειναι καπου εκει διπλα σε καρπουιζα ,πεπονια κ τετοια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nopantas

> στα λαχανικα εχει ενα κομματι που εχει ολα τα ''πιασαρικα'' μουρα κ τετοια μπερις κ αλλα περιεργα....εαν εισαι σε kupsch  τα εχουν εκει μπροστα...εαν εισαι σε tegut ειναι καπου εκει διπλα σε καρπουιζα ,πεπονια κ τετοια...


πφφ δν εχουμε τετοια σουπερ εδω...netto,aldi τιποτα??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> πφφ δν εχουμε τετοια σουπερ εδω...netto,aldi τιποτα???


το πρωτο δεν το ξερω...αλντι ξεχνα το...αν ειναι κ συνοικιακα παλι αππααπ...γενικα ομως ξεχνα τα αλτνι κ λιντλ...

αν εχετε dm μπορει μπορει λεω...να εχουν κατι συσκευασμενα αλλα δεν ξερω τι παιζει...

----------


## PEGY

Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα, μπράβο για την ιδέα κ τον κόπο σου.

ο χυμός εχει υποστεί πολυ επεξεργασία κ αν ο καρπός παίρνει 10, ο χυμός το πολύ 5. . . ασε που είναι κ ξινός. . . 

εγώ τα βάζω το πρωί στη βρώμη μου, αφου τα ενυδατώσω με ζεστο νερό απ το προηγούμενο βραδυ. είναι πιο γευστικά ετσι κ ευκολοχώνευτα.
βέβαια επειδή είναι αποξηραμένα κ φαίνονται μικρά υπάρχει κίνδυνος κανείς να φάει πολύ περισσότερη ποσότητα, όμως αν ενυδατωθούν τότε θα δούμε το πραγματικό μεγεθός τους

----------


## Tasos Green

> Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα, μπράβο για την ιδέα κ τον κόπο σου.
> 
> ο χυμός εχει υποστεί πολυ επεξεργασία κ αν ο καρπός παίρνει 10, ο χυμός το πολύ 5. . . ασε που είναι κ ξινός. . . 
> 
> εγώ τα βάζω το πρωί στη βρώμη μου, αφου τα ενυδατώσω με ζεστο νερό απ το προηγούμενο βραδυ. είναι πιο γευστικά ετσι κ ευκολοχώνευτα.
> βέβαια επειδή είναι αποξηραμένα κ φαίνονται μικρά υπάρχει κίνδυνος κανείς να φάει πολύ περισσότερη ποσότητα, όμως αν ενυδατωθούν τότε θα δούμε το πραγματικό μεγεθός τους


πολύ σωστα... αν και το κανω και εγω αυτο βαζω το χερι στο σακουλακι και οσα αρπαξω.. αλα ως τωρα ειναι comple... γενικα μου αρεσουν γιατι ειναι πολυ πλουσια σε αντιοξειδωτικα (πραγμα που θελουμε πολυ στον κλαδο της διαπλασης)

επισης μια συνοπτική περιγραφή για όποιον βαριετέ να διαβάσει ολο το κατεβατο:

ο καρπος του Goji 
-περιέχει 18 αμινοξέα, μεταξύ αυτών τα 8 που θεωρούνται απαραίτητα.
-περιέχει 21 ιχνοστοιχεία, όπως ψευδάργυρο, ασβέστιο, γερμάνιο, σελήνιο και φώσφορο
-περιέχει βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος B (Β1, Β2, Β6)
-έχει περισσότερη Β-καροτίνη και από το καρότο, και το πλήρες φάσμα των αντιοξειδωτικών
-έχει περισσότερο σίδηρο από το σπανάκι
-έχει βιταμίνη E, η οποία σπανίζει σε φρούτα
-έχει 500 φορές περισσότερη βιταμίνη C από τα πορτοκάλια (ανά μονάδα βάρους)
-περιέχει διάφορες φυτοστερόλες, όπως την αντιφλεγμονώδη Β-σιτοστερόλη, η οποία --περιορίζει την απορρόφηση της χοληστερόλης και συμβάλλει στη σεξουαλική ευρωστία
-περιέχει «ωφέλιμα» λίπη, όπως ω-6 και λινολεϊκό οξύ, που είναι ρυθμιστές της ορμονικής λειτουργίας

----------


## nopantas

> το πρωτο δεν το ξερω...αλντι ξεχνα το...αν ειναι κ συνοικιακα παλι αππααπ...γενικα ομως ξεχνα τα αλτνι κ λιντλ...
> 
> αν εχετε dm μπορει μπορει λεω...να εχουν κατι συσκευασμενα αλλα δεν ξερω τι παιζει...


dm εχει αλλα δυσκολο το κοβω..μαλλον σε κανα μαναβικο κανονικο θα ψαξω ετσι για δοκιμη..

----------


## axi

Παίδες εγώ τα παίρνω από το αγγλικό ebay με 18 ευρώ
το κιλό (τα μεταφορικά μέσα).
Αν έχετε συναλλαγες με ebay συμφέρει.

----------


## luckyseven

Εγώ ήθελα να πάρω αλλά ήταν συσκευασμένα και ήταν ακρίβα τα 300 γραμμάρια γύρω στα 10 ευρώ απο βιολογικό.Αυτά τα βάζετε στο πρωινό με βρώμη και γάλα?

----------


## Tasos Green

> Εγώ ήθελα να πάρω αλλά ήταν συσκευασμένα και ήταν ακρίβα τα 300 γραμμάρια γύρω στα 10 ευρώ απο βιολογικό.Αυτά τα βάζετε στο πρωινό με βρώμη και γάλα?


και ετσι και σκετα αμα θελεις τα τρως.

----------


## luckyseven

> εδω τα εχουν (γερμανια)παντου στα σουπερ κ δεν τα ψαχνεις κ πολυ για να βρεις...ειναι πολυ γνωστα κ τα παιρνουν...
> ελλαδα αν περιμενετε λιγα χρονια,θα σας προμηθευω εγω αφου τα καλλιεργουμε...


Τι εννόεις θα μας τα προμηθεύεις ασχολείσαι με την γη?Στην εύβοια πάντως ευδοκιμούν τα πάντα.

----------


## luckyseven

> και ετσι και σκετα αμα θελεις τα τρως.


Εγω πάντως παίρνω κατεψυγμένα μαύρα και κόκκινα βατόμουρα και ιπποφαές και τα βάζω στο πρωινό μου βρώμη λιναρόσπορο αμύγδαλα και νερό απλά είναι ξινά και ειδικά το ιπποφαές.Και τα κάμου κάμου είναι πολύ καλά δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχουν πολλές βιταμίνες και αυτά όπως και τα ακάι μπέρυ.

----------


## jGod

θεσσαλονικη γυρω στα 6 ευρω το κιλο τα χει στο 'εν καρπω' .
πολυ διαφημισης το κανω αυτο ρε γμτ..θα τους ζητησω λεφτα την αλλη φορα.
οποτε μπαινω τρωω μερικα τετοια στα κλεφτα..δεν ηξερα οτι εχουν τοσες ιδιοτητες..ειδικα οτι ειναι ρυθμιστης της ινσουλινης!τωρα θα τα τιμησω  :01. Smile: 
απο γευση ειναι φοβερα και γλυκα...ρε παιδια τι γλυκαιμικο δεικτη εχουν ξερουμε ?  :01. Smile:  αν και οκ λιγα θα φας..αλλα ανετα ετρωγα κ 1 κιλο! :02. Shock:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## christos drifter

Για δώστε και κάποιο λινκ για Αθήνα, έστω με πμ γιατί ήδη τα βρήκα 10€ τα 250γρ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Saldi

> θεσσαλονικη γυρω στα 6 ευρω το κιλο τα χει* στο 'εν καρπω'* .
> πολυ διαφημισης το κανω αυτο ρε γμτ..θα τους ζητησω λεφτα την αλλη φορα.
> οποτε μπαινω τρωω μερικα τετοια στα κλεφτα..δεν ηξερα οτι εχουν τοσες ιδιοτητες..ειδικα οτι ειναι ρυθμιστης της ινσουλινης!τωρα θα τα τιμησω 
> απο γευση ειναι φοβερα και γλυκα...ρε παιδια τι γλυκαιμικο δεικτη εχουν ξερουμε ?  αν και οκ λιγα θα φας..αλλα ανετα ετρωγα κ 1 κιλο!


ΠΟΥ είναι αυτό φίλε??
Ζήτα του λεφτά πες θα σου στείλω αρκετούς πελάτες θέλω 30% :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide: axaxax

----------


## Tasos Green

> Εγω πάντως παίρνω κατεψυγμένα μαύρα και κόκκινα βατόμουρα και ιπποφαές και τα βάζω στο πρωινό μου βρώμη λιναρόσπορο αμύγδαλα και νερό απλά είναι ξινά και ειδικά το ιπποφαές.Και τα κάμου κάμου είναι πολύ καλά δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχουν πολλές βιταμίνες και αυτά όπως και τα ακάι μπέρυ.


 :03. Thumb up: 
ενα διαστημα επερνα τα Acai Berry EUBIAS απο το φαρμακειο μαζι με υποφαες... πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ακλιβα αυτα τα σκευασματα...δεν βλεπεις και κατι χειροπιαστο απο αυτα... 

πρωτιμω να παρω αποξηραμενα goji και να ξερω οτι τα τρωω χωρις επεξεργασια παρα να τα παρω σε σκευασμα..

ρε παιδια ακουω κατι τιμες που λετε και τρελενομαι! τοσο ακριβα τα βρίσκετε...?

----------


## jGod

Βασ.Ηρακλείου 22

----------


## Saldi

> Βασ.Ηρακλείου 22


ΤΗΧΧΧΧΧ

----------


## d3m

Συνηθως σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα τα εχουν αυτα?
Τα εχω ξανα ακουσει αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι τοσο καλα και οφελειμα για τον οργανισμο.

----------


## Qlim4X

εχουμε κανα μαγαζι απο αθηνα?

----------


## luckyseven

> εχουμε κανα μαγαζι απο αθηνα?


Γράψε bionews στο γκουγκουλ μπες στο σαιτ και πάτα καταστήματα θα σου βγάλει όλα τα βιολογικά καταστήματα και λογικά και της περιοχής σου εγώ βρήκα κάποια που δεν τα ήξερα.

----------


## gym

> Τι εννόεις θα μας τα προμηθεύεις *ασχολείσαι με την γη?*Στην εύβοια πάντως ευδοκιμούν τα πάντα.


και με αυτο...χαχα...
μπραβο στην ευβοια...παντα ετσι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## luckyseven

> και με αυτο...χαχα...
> μπραβο στην ευβοια...παντα ετσι...


Βάλε και κάνα ιπποφαές και κάνα μύρτιλο μιας και είναι πολύ κερδοφόρα.

----------


## gym

> Βάλε και κάνα ιπποφαές και κάνα μύρτιλο μιας και είναι πολύ κερδοφόρα.


οοοοο εχουμε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## luckyseven

> οοοοο εχουμε...


Πολλή ωραία μπράβο έχετε παραγωγή?

----------


## gym

> Πολλή ωραία μπράβο έχετε παραγωγή?


οοοο εισαι οφφ καλε...εδω δεν μιλαμε για το τι βγαζει η gym στα χωραφια της... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## luckyseven

> οοοο εισαι οφφ καλε...εδω δεν μιλαμε για το τι βγαζει η gym στα χωραφια της...


Και το οφφ χρειάζεται αραιά και που. :02. Moderator:

----------


## onymos

πραγματικα αυτα τα μπερισ μικρα και θαυματουργα πρεπει να ειναι. ειπα στο παιδι π εχει μαγαζι με ξηροκαρπια κ αποξηραμενα που ψωνιζω βρωμες και ιστοριεσ....να φερει μπολικα για τν παρτη μου.τν αλλη βδομαδα θα τα χω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis_s

Αιγάλεω, στον πεζόδρομο ένα στενό μέσα από την Θηβών (στο ύψος που διασταυρώνεται με την Ιερά Οδό - βλ. Αίγλη).
19€ *το κιλό* συν ότι ο άνθρωπος σου βάζει όσο ζητήσεις εσύ, δεν έχει προκατ συσκευασίες...πολύ ευχαριστημένος..

----------


## Saldi

> 19€ *το κιλό* συν ότι ο άνθρωπος σου βάζει όσο ζητήσεις εσύ, δεν έχει προκατ συσκευασίες...πολύ ευχαριστημένος..


 


> θεσσαλονικη γυρω στα 6 ευρω το κιλο τα χει


 Και εγώ αν το πουλούσα 2500% πάνω θα έβαζα οσο να ναι :01. Smile Wide: !

----------


## Giannistzn

Ημερισια "δοσολογια" ειναι 50γρ? Σπασμενη σε 3 φορες τη μερα?

----------


## Tasos Green

> Ημερισια "δοσολογια" ειναι 50γρ? Σπασμενη σε 3 φορες τη μερα?


στο καταστημα που τα πηρα μου ειπαν να υπολογίζω την δωση με ενα κουταλι σουπας.. οσα χωρέσει... 3 φορες την μερα για αθλητες.. λογικα ναι 50 γρ πρέπει ναι ειναι περιπου.

----------


## Giannistzn

> στο καταστημα που τα πηρα μου ειπαν να υπολογίζω την δωση με ενα κουταλι σουπας.. οσα χωρέσει... 3 φορες την μερα για αθλητες.. λογικα ναι 50 γρ πρέπει ναι ειναι περιπου.


Oκ ευχαριστω πολυ Τασο!

----------


## Qlim4X

τελικα τα βρηκα σε εν μαγαζι με βιολογικα στην σεβαστουπολεος διπλα στην δουλεια μου.

6.50 το μισο κηλο


δεν μπορω να πω οτι με ενθουσιασε η γευση του. στην αρχη καπος σαν σταφιδα και μετα σαν να εφαγα παπρικα...

----------


## Tasos Green

> τελικα τα βρηκα σε εν μαγαζι με βιολογικα στην σεβαστουπολεος διπλα στην δουλεια μου.
> 
> 6.50 το μισο κηλο
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να πω οτι με ενθουσιασε η γευση του. στην αρχη καπος σαν σταφιδα και μετα σαν να εφαγα παπρικα...


απο γευση δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο... εγω θα τα περιέγραφα καπως στυφά

----------


## Giannistzn

> απο γευση δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο... εγω θα τα περιέγραφα καπως στυφά


Βασικα αφηνουν μια πικρη γευση στο τελος. Εμενα να πω την αληθεια δεν με χαλανε, μια χαρα μου φαινονται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Βασικα αφηνουν μια πικρη γευση στο τελος. Εμενα να πω την αληθεια δεν με χαλανε, μια χαρα μου φαινονται


ουτε εμενα με χαλανε γιαννη...αφου συνηθησα να τρωω αυτο το cottage απο το κυπελλάκι ολα τα αλα μου φαινοντε λουκουμια τωρα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## onymos

τα πηρα μαγκες σημερα 7,5 ευρω το κιλο...καλα φαινονται κ 8αυματουργα :01. Razz:

----------


## Saldi

> τα πηρα μαγκες σημερα 7,5 ευρω το κιλο...καλα φαινονται κ 8αυματουργα


Και εγώ πηρα απο το εν καρπω..
να ναι καλά ο καλούτσικο..
Η γευση που αφήνουν στο τέλος δεν μου αρέσει αλλα τα τρωω τι να κανω? :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## onymos

ναι μωρε καλα ειναι...για το πρωινο μια χαρα κολλανε :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Ποσες θερμιδες και σακχαρα εχουν; Υπαρχει καποιος πινακας;

----------


## Tasos Green

διατροφικα στοιχεια ανα ουγκιά.

----------


## Giannistzn

> διατροφικα στοιχεια ανα ουγκιά.


ουγκ  :01. Razz:  ευχαριστουμε τασο.

Για οποιον το θελει σε γραμμαρια, χοντρικα το κανει επι 3 οτι βλεπει.

(1 ουγκια = 31γρ)

----------


## jGod

Πολλα σακχαρα..gym τσαμπα τα καλλιεργεις δεν θα παρουμε  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> Πολλα σακχαρα..gym τσαμπα τα καλλιεργεις δεν θα παρουμε


χαχα...θα τα δινεις στην κοπελα σου βρε να την γλυκανεις...!μια χαρα ειναι,,μην τους ακουτε.... :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> χαχα...θα τα δινεις στην κοπελα σου βρε να την γλυκανεις...!*μια χαρα ειναι,,μην τους ακουτε....*


κατσε να δεις πως μας το ειπαν στην σχολη αυτο....  :01. Unsure:   Α ΝΑΙ! marketing!!!

----------


## gym

> κατσε να δεις πως μας το ειπαν στην σχολη αυτο....   Α ΝΑΙ! marketing!!!


αμα σας τροφοδοτησω με μια σακουλα τον καθενα ομως? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Οντως πολλα σακχαρα. Αλλα ενταξει φρουτο ειναι, τι περιμεναμε; Για ογκο καλα ειναι, για τωρα οχι!

----------


## Tasos Green

ρε παιδια τωρα σοβαρα.. σιγα τα σακχαρα που εχει! ελεος δηλαδη... τι θελετε zero carb ακομα και στα φρουτα??

----------


## Tasos Green

> ουγκ  ευχαριστουμε τασο.
> 
> Για οποιον το θελει σε γραμμαρια, *χοντρικα το κανει επι 3 οτι βλεπει.*
> 
> (1 ουγκια = 31γρ)


μαλλον καπου εδω μπερδεύτηκες... μεσα στον πινακα ειναι ηδη σε γραμμάρια δεν χρειαζετε να το πολλαπλασιάσεις επι 3... στα 31 γραμμαρια που ειναι η ουγκια εχει 14 γρ σακχαρα.

----------


## Giannistzn

> μαλλον καπου εδω μπερδεύτηκες... μεσα στον πινακα ειναι ηδη σε γραμμάρια δεν χρειαζετε να το πολλαπλασιάσεις επι 3... στα 31 γραμμαρια που ειναι η ουγκια εχει 14 γρ σακχαρα.


Λαθος διατυπωση. Εννοουσα για να βρεις / 100γρ. αυτο που εχεις ειναι 30γρ. (επειδη και εγω δεν ηξερα ποσο ειναι η ουγκια και το εψαξα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Λαθος διατυπωση. Εννοουσα για να βρεις / 100γρ. αυτο που εχεις ειναι 30γρ. (επειδη και εγω δεν ηξερα ποσο ειναι η ουγκια και το εψαξα


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis_s

> τελικα τα βρηκα σε εν μαγαζι με βιολογικα στην* σεβαστουπολεος* διπλα στην δουλεια μου.
> 
> 6.50 το μισο κηλο


Αμπελόκηποι;;;;

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια αν δεν τα βρω στο νησι, λεω να προτιμησω το Ε-ΒΑΥ...
αυτα δεν χαλανε?? ειναι κατι σαν τις σταφιδες???
καποια μαρκα απο Ε-ΒΑΥ μην φαμε καμια φολα..???

----------


## morello

τελικα ειναι καλυτερο να παρουμε ολη τη ποσοτητα απο gojie(αυτα τα 30-50 γρ.) 
 στο πρωινο μας η να τη σπαμε και σε αλλα γευματα?
αν ναι σε ποια γευματα μπορουμε να τα προσθεσουμε?

υ.γ : κατι οφ επειδη χαλασε η ηλεκτρονικη μ ζυγαρια και σημερα ξεκιναω να τα τρωω μηπως μπορει να μ πει καποις ποσα γρ. ειναι μια κουταλια της σουπας?

----------


## RAMBO

εγω που περνω τρωω 3 χουφτεσ την μερα 1πρωι-1μεσημερι-1απογευμα.ετσι διαβασα

----------


## tolis93

αθηνα να τα βρω σε καλη τιμη ξερει κανενας τιποτα ?

----------


## RAMBO

αν και δεν το αγοραζω ο ιδιοσ αλλα μου το φερνουν νομιζω σε καταστημα με βιολογικα η με βοτανα κλπ

----------


## tolis93

> αν και δεν το αγοραζω ο ιδιοσ αλλα μου το φερνουν νομιζω σε καταστημα με βιολογικα η με βοτανα κλπ


θα το ψαξω γιατι στη περιοχη μου απο δαυτα εχω 10-15 καταστηματα.ευχαριστωω

----------


## Giannhs1994

Γιατι δεν αγοραζετε ενα φυτο απο το ιντερνετ? Με 10 ευρω αγοραζετε το δικο σας φυτο και το εχετε σε μια γλαστρα στο σπιτι σας! Εγω προσωπικα αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω!

----------


## Tasos Green

> Γιατι δεν αγοραζετε ενα φυτο απο το ιντερνετ? Με 10 ευρω αγοραζετε το δικο σας φυτο και το εχετε σε μια γλαστρα στο σπιτι σας! Εγω προσωπικα αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω!


δεν ειναι φυτο ειναι καρπος... οποτε δεν ειναι το ιδιο... θα παρεις φυτο goji? και καθε ποτε θα τρως? μια φορα τον χρονο?

----------


## Giannhs1994

Για την ακριβεια ειναι δεντρο που μεγαλωνει και σε γλαστρα και αναπτυσσεται καρπος πανω στο δεντρο. Το θεμα ειναι οπως λες οτι δεν μπορεις να τρως ολο το χρονο αλλα καποια ποσοτητα θα την εχεις αν βαλεις 2-3 δεντρακια. Τελος παντων βγηκαμε λιγο off topic.

----------


## mpampinos1992

Ποσοι καρποι ειναι η δοσολογια;

----------


## proe

καλησπερα και απο μενα ..σημερα αγορα απο ενα μαγαζι με ξηρους καρπους,καφεδες κτλ 500 γρ αποξηραμενο goji berry γτ ακουσα πολυ καλα λογια και γενικα διαβασα στο ιντερνετ πληροφοριες για το φρουτο ..ομως σε τι ποσοτητες να το τρωω και ποτε ...??? ποτε ειναι καλυτερα για τον οργανισμο ??σημερα πρωτη μερα δοκιμασα μιση χουφτα μετα την προπονηση και ειχε ωραια γευση οποτε δεν θα υπαρχει γευστικο προβλημα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Tasos Green

βασικά οποτε θέλεις τα τρως... μαζι με τα γεύματα μπορείς να τρως και απο λιγα....

----------


## Levrone

μα συγνωμη τωρα..

τα 50 γραμμαρια (που τρωω) εχουν οντως 20 γραμμαρια ζαχαρες????

Και πηγαινα και τα τρωγα πριν τον υπνο καποιες φορες , ενω κανω διαιτα?
Δηλαδη ποσο ανοητος ειμαι?

Εγω νομιζα οτι ολα ειναι 0..sugars, carbs, fat..

----------


## margarita02

> μα συγνωμη τωρα..
> 
> τα 50 γραμμαρια (που τρωω) εχουν οντως 20 γραμμαρια ζαχαρες????
> 
> Και πηγαινα και τα τρωγα πριν τον υπνο καποιες φορες, ενω κανω διαιτα?
> Δηλαδη ποσο ανοητος ειμαι?
> 
> Εγω νομιζα οτι ολα ειναι 0..sugars, carbs, fat..


Και ίσως λίγο παραπάνω. Τα 100 γρ. έχουν περίπου 59. Μη σκας όμως, και ούτε ανόητος είσαι. Εφόσον μέχρι τώρα δε σου χάλασαν αυτά τη διατροφή συνέχισέ τα ή βάλτα το πρωί. Εγώ πάντως θα τα άφηνα και το βράδυ και ας είμαι ανόητη. 50 γρ. όμως για εμένα θα ήταν πολλά.

Πρόσεξε μόνο να παίρνεις από βιολογικά γιατί τα εισάγουν από Κίνα και εκεί δεν υπάρχει και ιδιαίτερος έλεγχος στα φυτοφάρμακα. Χρησιμοποιούν αβέρτα φάρμακα που εδώ απαγορεύονται. Κάποια μάρκα, θα την κοιτάξω όταν πάω στο βιολογικό, κάτι με Ιμαλάϊα έχει σχέση, ισχυρίζεται δεν έχει καν και είναι άγρια εάν δεν κάνω λάθος. Είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που βρίσκεις στους ξηρούς καρπούς και τα αποξηραμένα φρούτα και το χρώμα τους είναι ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί σε αντίθεση με το κόκκινο που έχουν τα μικρά. 

Μπορείς να βάλεις αντί γι αυτό και μαύρη βιολογική σταφίδα χωρίς πρόσθετα και διάφορα επάνω την οποία βρίσκεις και χύμα και σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή. Είναι και ελληνική. Αυτές που έχω βρει εγώ είναι πάρα πολύ μικρές και καθόλου γλυκές. Μπορείς και μύρτιλλα αλλά θέλουν και αυτά προσοχή στα φάρμακα γιατί και αυτά είναι από τρίτες χώρες.

Από όλα αυτά καμιά δεκαριά την ημέρα είναι οκ τουλάχιστον για εμένα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εγώ γκοτζι μπέρυ βάζω ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού στην βρώμη που τρώω το πρωί μαζί με το γάλα και λίγο μελι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  σκέτα μου θυμίζουν πάπρικα παντως χαχα !!!

----------


## Mikekan

> τα περνω,ωραια και πανακριβα αν θυμαμαι 15-18ευρω το κιλο,η δοση ειναι 3 κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ την μερα σπαστεσ


RAMBO η δόση αυτή ειναι για well being η performance, να το πω;

----------


## sailim

Πολλα ακουγονται για αυτο το πολυδιαφημισμενο μούρο..
Ειναι καποιος που εχει αισθανθει διαφορα στην υγεια του, εχει διαπιστώσει κατι, μετα απο μια περιοδο κατανάλωσής του;

----------

